# .22 Handgun



## TreyH (Jul 16, 2011)

I grew up shooting rifles and shotguns but haven't ever shot handguns with any degree of seriousness. I recently bought a Ruger GP-100 chambered to .357. After a few trips to the range, I realized I should have bought a .22 handgun to go with it so I'm not spending $50 every time I shoot.

Does anybody have a recommendation for a reliable handgun chambered to .22? I am principally looking for a revolver, but would consider an automatic with good reviews. I just want something simple that I can practice fundamentals with and not break the bank on ammo. Preferably, I'd like something for less than $500.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Being a newbie myself, my experience is limited. However, at the range I attend, they have a couple of .22 for rent and I have tried them. Both myself and my wife like the Ruger 22/45 Mark III, which is a semiautomatic. We also tried a S&W revolver they had recently acquired but it was having a problem where the bullets would push back out of one chamber slightly and cause the cylinder to bind. At first we thought it was something we were doing wrong and asked for some assistance. The owner confirmed that there seemed to be a problem with the gun and suggested the Ruger instead.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

my very first pistol, when i was 17 was a used Hi Standard .22 Double Nine revolver.... it was just a fun gun to shoot, i sold it a few years later and a few years after that i picked up a Double Nine Convertible that came with .22 and .22 mag cylinders ..... and i still love plinking with it.... as for the .22 auto, i have a ruger mkII that i bought new , still in the case, fired a box thru it and put it away...i just decided i like the revolver better..... just seems more fun to me.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

semiauto pistols
any of the Ruger MkIII's
or the browning buckmarks
for a lot of fun try the new 1911-22's - these are awesome 
22 revolver
S&W 617
22 SA
any of the Ruger's however Heritage Arms sells more 22's SA guns than Ruger
never owned a Heritage firearm but someone sure likes them to sell so many
but for me the next 22lr i want to get is the S&W M&P15-22p (istol)
well..... maybe the 1911-22
can't decide


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

hideit said:


> semiauto pistols
> any of the Ruger MkIII's
> or the browning buckmarks
> for a lot of fun try the new 1911-22's - these are awesome
> ...


+1 -- what he said.

Also, I have one of the Ruger Single Six revolvers in 22LR. These are nice, reliable, well built, and can be had within your price range.


----------



## TreyH (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody for posting. I'll take a look at the Single Six and the Mk. 3's.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you won't go wrong with any Ruger
they last a lifetime and more - i hear a lot of them are handed down 
they really are very reliable and high quality
i just don't like the way the way the takedown steps are for the semi auto MkIII


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

The GP100 is a great revolver. Glad to hear your are considering getting a .22LR in a revolver since your centerfire is a revolver. The grip used for shooting a revolver and semi-auto are different so stay with the same type of firearm. The ammo savings will pay for the .22LR, and it is easier to work on your the fundamentals while shooting a .22LR. IMO, I would go with a Ruger revolver in .22LR. Be sure it is chambered for .22LR. Some Single Six have a cylinder for .22LR and a different cylinder for .22 Mag. Also be aware you can shoot .38 Specials from a .357 Mag.

Professional instruction can be very worth while. See if the NRA Basic Pistol is offered in your area.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to tell you... I just shot my new Ruger Mark III Target this weekend and it was awesome! Great trigger and very accurate. Yes, a pain to tear down and clean, but it is getting easier. 

This is the most accurate semi-auto 22 that I've shot. I know you're partial to a revolver, but if you lean toward a semi-auto I highly recommend this one. You will curse me the first couple times you tear it down, but it will get easier with time and you'll be rewarded with the performance of the gun.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a couple thousand rounds through my Browning Buckmark Camper and its fantastic. Very few malfunctions, but blame that on cheap bulk ammo and me not cleaning it thoroughly enough. Shoots straight, grip is nice, and the price is great. It was down to this or Ruger and the Browning grip just felt a lot better.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

clockworkjon said:


> I have a couple thousand rounds through my Browning Buckmark Camper and its fantastic. Very few malfunctions, but blame that on cheap bulk ammo and me not cleaning it thoroughly enough. Shoots straight, grip is nice, and the price is great. It was down to this or Ruger and the Browning grip just felt a lot better.


I'm looking everywhere for a Buckmark Plus (deluxe) blued with laminated Rosewood grips. I want "traditional", not stainless. So far, no joy.
The Camper and the Standard models are available. My heart is set on capturing a "Plus". :mrgreen:

P.S. I sent a LONG PM to you on the P290.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Walther P-22 but still want a Ruger, you can't beat them.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i owned a p22 for several years but found it was just a bit too small for my hand so i sold it to get another
22 pistol a bit better for my hand


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Here are my suggestions,,,*

So you want to buy a quality .22 pistol?

*These are the 5 most common target style .22 pistols out there*,,,
Any one of these 5 will give you many years of excellent performance.

I've *not* listed them in any order of preference.

Browning Buckmark = Great pistol but I found the grip to be funky.
Ruger 22/45 Mk II or MK III = Great pistol with a 1911-ish grip.
Beretta U22 NEOS = Great pistol with a very slender grip.
Ruger Mk II or MK III = Great pistol with a luger-ish grip.
S&W 22A = Great pistol with a very fat grip.

Any of these will serve you very well,,,
They are all reliable firearms that aren't ammo picky,,,
Rather than sweat over which one is _*better*_, get the one that fits your hand.

*For those who want a non-target style DA/SA .22 pistol*,,,
That is a reliable shooter but at an affordable cost,,,
There are two that consistently get great reviews:

Bersa Thunder 22 or the Firestorm 22,,,
Virtually identical pistols made by the same company,,,
These pistols are very similar in size and shape to a Walther PPK.

Two other pistols I will mention out of fairness to their brand names,,,
The Sig-Sauer Mosquito and the Walther P-22 are pistols that get very mixed reviews,,,
People who own them either absolutely love them or adamantly hate them.

The main concern of these guns is that the slides may (and sometimes do) crack under normal use,,,
Both have slides made of Zamak which is a Zinc alloy,,,
Commonly called "pot metal" or other bad names,,,
I can not verify or deny these assertions.

*Then there are the high-end (high dollar) model*s.

CZ-75B Kadet - With the exception of the Kadet having adjustable rear sights,,,
It is virtually identical to the CZ-75B in 9mm.

Sig-Sauer Classic .22 - There are 3 models to choose from,,,
They start as a full frame .22 semi-auto that is convertible to their centerfire counterpart using what Sig calls the X-Change Kit,,,
They are the only production pistols that are designed to convert *up* to a centerfire pistol.

Beretta 87 - The .22 counterpart to the Beretta 84/85 in .380 ACP.

*Last but not least are the .22 Mouse Guns*.

Taurus PLY.
A very small semi-suto pistol with a polymer frame,,,
It is based on their Model 22B Beretta copy,,,
Very lightweight and easy to shoot,,,
It has a very nice grip.

I own, shoot regularly, and give a personal recommendation to these .22 pistols,,,
These six are all reliable shooters that aren't ammo picky (for me) at all.
Bersa Thunder 22,
Beretta Model 87,
CZ-75B Kadet,
Beretta NEOS,
Ruger 22/45,
Taurus PLY.

I also own a Phoenix HP-22,,,
It quit working after 150 rounds,,,
Two trips back to the plant in California.
As far as a functioning pistol goes, Mine is a very cute paper-weight.

I hope this helps,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's how I decided:

Beretta U22 NEOS = Looks like something Princess Leia would use :mrgreen:
S&W 22A = See above
Ruger Mk II or MK III = Good if your hand naturally curls into a rectangle.
Ruger 22/45 Mk II or MK III = Never found one in person.
Browning Buckmark = Fits like a glove, but in my hand instead of around it. So not _really_ like a glove. Maybe it just fit as well as some other stuff would fit my hand better than other things would...and stuff. :smt119 :smt017


----------



## Bigdaddy5.7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I m dying to get a kel tec pmr 30 22 magnum looks like a great gun and very similar to the fnh 5.7 which i have and I love, the kel tec pmr 30 I would love to own


----------



## Bigdaddy5.7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I m dying to get a kel tec pmr 30 22 magnum looks like a great gun and very similar to the fnh 5.7 which i have and I love, the kel tec pmr 30 I would love to own


----------

